# Sticky  K46 with Internal Reservoir.



## wjjones

......K46 with Internal Reservoir 
Oil Level

Normally the model K46 transaxles, that are featured in Husqvarna Lawn Tractors, do not require any servicing for the life of the vehicle. However, if there is a desire to check or add oil, it may be necessary to remove the transaxle from the vehicle in order to access the black cap located under the pulley & fan (on drive shaft). 

After placing the transaxle on a level surface remove the fan & pulley and pry open the black cap (shown in Fig. #1 below). Oil level should be maintained at 20~25 mm (3/4”~1”) below the lip of (black cap) port, when oil temperature is at room temperature (20 C or 68 F). 

While reinstalling the fan & pulley on drive shaft be sure to place all components in the same order as they were removed. 

Alternative checking location is through the breather port as shown in Figure #2 (next page). Oil level at this location should be maintained at 37~42 mm (1 7/16”~1 5/8”) below lip of breather port. At this check point care should be taken not to damage breather cap during its removal. 

Sorry I could not get the pictures but you will see the vent, and the black cap mentioned. But also as mentioned it should never need oil added.


----------

